# Midlands Breakfast Club - Sunday 7th February 2010



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

The first Midlands Breakfast Club of 2010 is only 2 weeks away.
Hopefully, this one will take place unless we are up to our eyeballs in snow again!

Never mind the cold, just wrap up warm and you'll appreciate the bacon and sausage baps and a cuppa a whole lot more!

Location: RAF Museum Cosford
Time: 0900-1200
Date: Sunday 7th February 2010

full details can be found on the Midlands Breakfast Club website

www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk

here's a few pics taken at the last meet in December
Midlands Breakfast Club Pics Dec 2009


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds tempting.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be there :thumb:

The bacon butty swings it for me


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

About an hour 45 minutes from me. I'll have to check with SWMBO


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> About an hour 45 minutes from me. I'll have to check with SWMBO


Check what?

That the elastic band stretches that far :lol:

Just kidding - Tell her you are going and thats that !


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well it's the boys birthday that weekend so she might need me around. (not my boys btw so I won't feel bad for not being around lol)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Well it's the boys birthday that weekend so she might need me around. (*not my boys btw so I won't feel bad for not being around lol*)


:lol:

Harsh but fair - My Mrs has kids that are not mine also so i do what i want when i please :thumb:

Although i do have an ankle biter of my own


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------

